# Names for your future kids



## Farideh

Well... have any of you thought about it??


----------



## Patriot

Fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff (louis ck ref) :b


----------



## millenniumman75

Yes.

Emphysema Lynne
Nicotina Sue
Starla Rae
Twyla Mae
Dreama Anne

and for boys....
John Jr. :lol


----------



## Farideh

Really seems like you wouldn't want a young lady in your life. mhmmm


----------



## ChuckyFinster

LOL @ the answers so far. 

I don't know, I really like the names Carrick, Alexander, Rowan, and Kai for boys. 

For girls, I have no freakin' clue. I have a baby cousin named Nellie, and I happen to love her name. :heart

But I seriously doubt I'll ever have kids. At least, that's what my 22-year-old self says and feels right now. Who knows how I'll feel 10 years from now. :roll


----------



## x Faceless x

I like Sawyer for a girl and I did want Jace for a boy, but my niece just named her kid that so that's off the table now.


----------



## jadedpearl

I don't really want children. I do however, like the names Zara, Dakota, Claire, and Violet for girls, and Ivan, Micah, and Ben for guys.


----------



## alienbird

Sin said:


> Lucifer


Best name!


----------



## TryingMara

Boys: Charlie, Owen, William, Daniel
Girls: Eva, Anna(belle), Lillian, Lydia, Vivian, Celia

I like a zillion names, so hopefully there'd be something that a SO and I could agree on.


----------



## max87

Rebecca for a girl and Saul for a boy.


----------



## Farideh

Grand said:


> Best name!


Really?? Sounds like a name for a cat... just like that cat from Cinderella.


----------



## Farideh

jadedpearl said:


> I don't really want children. I do however, like the names Zara, Dakota, Claire, and Violet for girls, and Ivan, Micah, and Ben for guys.


Dakota and Micah are good ones.


----------



## Kalliber

Johann, Isacc, Jacob, XD


----------



## laura024

Charlotte, Olivia, Aubrey, Holly
Noah, Charlie, Isaac, Nolan


----------



## Zack

Johannes.


----------



## Steve French

Bill or George. Anything but Sue.


----------



## hazelblue

Lincoln I really like


----------



## Farideh

hazelblue said:


> Lincoln I really like


hahahaa bad ***


----------



## jlscho03

Serious reply here.

If I do ever have children (something I can't imagine right now), and if the baby is a girl, I would most likely name her Helen, after my old best friend, who affected me in many positive ways.

I'm not sure for if it is a boy. I joke and say I would name him Peter, after a guy I had a crush on. But I don't know, I really love the name Peter. I've yet to see a fictional Peter who 

I side more with more traditional names, but I really like all names, especially ones that you may not hear everyday (ones that derive from Africa especially).

I like a lot of the names that were mentioned in this thread!


----------



## KYJE

Girls: Violet, Scarlett, Rose, Anastasia, Emma, Laura

Boys: Ira

We're all set for girls but are still trying to settle on something for a boy. Thankfully, there's lots of time to decide. :b


----------



## Minkiro

I'm from Belgium so maybe the names might be weird for some people.

For a girl i like: Onata (Ona for daily use) and Roanne. 
For a boy i like: Freek or Rennas (Ren for daily use). 

:b


----------



## caveman8

Girls: Olivia, Sophia, Victoria

Boys: Jack


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231

If I have kids when im older-I'd probably name them this

Girl-Gia
Boy-Haruto or Nova ^-^


----------



## Greenleaf62

Girls: Chloe, Katelynn, Mikayla

Boys: Noah, Brandon


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

I really don't plan on having kids but have always thought about names, especially when we were naming my younger siblings. 

Girls: Lena, Mirna, Camille, Nihal, Sura

Boys: Adam, Noah, Rowan, Elliot


----------



## cybernaut

I'm a fan of names of Spanish or Arabic descent. Some American ones are cool too ^_^.

*Girl:* Amira, Sofía (my cousin's name), Nadia, Adrienne, Olivia
*Boy:* Isaiah, Royce, Miguel, Curtis, Oscar, Odis, Rafael, Colton


----------



## jc90

Zane


----------



## AFoundLady

Girls: Alexendra/Alexia, Athena.
Boys: Xander/Xavier, Oliver.

I want my kids to have names that has meanings of "warrior". So that their names can be a reminder for them to never give up and to always fight like a warrior no matter how hard their lives get.


----------



## Charmander

Boy: Lucas
Girl: Danielle, Belle, Daphne (I change my mind on girls names about 20 million times though)

I've used the "Do you like the name Lucas?" line casually a few times over the years to my mom but she still hates it.


----------



## Farideh

alostgirl said:


> Girls: Alexendra/Alexia, Athena.
> Boys: Xander/Xavier, Oliver.
> 
> I want my kids to have names that has meanings of "warrior". So that their names can be a reminder for them to never give up and to always fight like a warrior no matter how hard their lives get.


Oliver is seriously a cute one. I choose that one.


----------



## Farideh

ratherunique11 said:


> I'm a fan of names of Spanish or Arabic descent. Some American ones are cool too ^_^.
> 
> *Girl:* Amira, Sofía (my cousin's name), Nadia, Adrienne, Olivia
> *Boy:* Isaiah, Royce, Miguel, Curtis, Oscar, Odis, Rafael


Used to know a girl name Amira. I always thought that was a beautiful... mysterious name.


----------



## Farideh

swen said:


> Sometimes I think it would be fun to have identical twin sons.
> One would be given a Biblical name: Abraham
> One would be given a druggie name: Trip
> Then I just sit back and watch how they turn out.
> 
> Fortunately for these unborn sons, I soon come to my senses and realize that I'm not exactly father material, therefore Abraham and Trip shall remain unborn. Feel free to steal this idea if you wish, and let me know how it turns out.


Well this would be interesting.... but no thank you.


----------



## SolusSAF

I've never really wanted children, but these are some names:
Alton
Trenton
If I had a child, I would not want a boy, but those are the only names I ever came up with! haha


----------



## TheDaffodil

Nina Aurélie. Colton Dominick. Dason Alijah.
There's lots of other names I like but haven't really placed well in my mind: Mercury, Horatio, Makaio, Chaya, Dew, Rosalind, Rosalie, Sadie....
Possible Ella/Ellie Dew. Not sure about it yet.


----------



## Auroras

Girl: Karen, Bella ...

Boy: No idea


----------



## cybernaut

Paloma M said:


> Used to know a girl name Amira. I always thought that was a beautiful... mysterious name.


Yeah, it definitely is a cool name.



TheDaffodil said:


> Nina Aurélie. Colton Dominick. Dason Alijah.
> There's lots of other names I like but haven't really placed well in my mind: Mercury, Horatio, Makaio, Chaya, Dew, Rosalind, Rosalie, Sadie....
> Possible Ella/Ellie Dew. Not sure about it yet.


Great names. I'm going to add the name Colton on my list too.


----------



## AmandaMarie87

I really like the names Oliver and Isaac for a boy and Abigail or Charlotte for a girl. If I were to have a boy, I'd want his middle name to be Francis (it's a family name).


----------



## Miss P

Girls: Scarlett, Evelyn, Emily,Penelope
Boys:Thomas, Charles, Ian, Victor


----------



## T Studdly

Girl: Ebony, Ramona, Josephine, Sidney

Boy: Taite, Levi, Talen, Dorian


----------



## TheNord

I like the name Caleb a lot.


----------



## Hilla

swen said:


> Sometimes I think it would be fun to have identical twin sons.
> One would be given a Biblical name: Abraham
> One would be given a druggie name: Trip
> Then I just sit back and watch how they turn out.
> 
> Fortunately for these unborn sons, I soon come to my senses and realize that I'm not exactly father material, therefore Abraham and Trip shall remain unborn. Feel free to steal this idea if you wish, and let me know how it turns out.


Lol :clap

I haven't seriously thought about this, 'cause I don't really like Finnish names and the odds are that if I ever have kids, they'll be given Finnish names..

But I like these names for girls: Emma, Jean, Alice, Ayana, Lori, Willa
And these for boys: Vincent, Edvard, Victor, Oliver


----------



## HelpfulHero

Lothar
Maximus
Kanye Skywalker

Amber
Erica
Jasmine


----------



## caveman8

Cheech and Chong


----------



## Emma Rose

I have so many!  
Jade
Rose
Lily Rose
Ivy Rose
Eleanor
Elle/Ella
Aria
Amira
Jane

Jack
Sam
Ben
Alfie


----------



## VividImagination

I'm not planning on having children, but for the sake of entertainment: :roll


*Female:* Alice, Atlas, Cecilia, Jane, Lilly, Lucia.
*Male:* Jasper, Jim, Joshua, Len, Levi, Lyserg, Nate, Noah, Quentin, Zane.


----------



## Francesco

Hypothetically:

Girls: Sophia, Chloe, Cecilia 

I've not really got much preference for boys names.


----------



## Ender

Gage after the little boy in Pet Semetary or Ariel after the Little Mermaid.


----------



## alieneyed

Nila Jean, after my nana. As for a boy, I change my mind all the time. Hmmmmm...


----------



## DefaultNeutral

If i ever have kids in the future

Boy:Kaiser,Vincent 
Girl:Carol,Stella


----------



## TheDaffodil

ratherunique11 said:


> Great names. I'm going to add the name Colton on my list too.


Thanks!
In all of my life so far, I've only personally known two people named Colton. The first person was in middle school and ever since then I really liked the name, haha. I think it's becoming more popular now though.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Something easy to pronounce ! Having grown up with a foreign/ethnic name, you get tired of hearing people mispronounce the crap out of it :S

As long as it's not a fruit or something too weird, don't want the kid getting teased :/


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

Never-gonna-happen

Why-you-wanna-go-and-do-that

Very eloquent names if I say so myself.


----------



## k8steroonis

I always liked V names for girls.

Veronica, nicknamed Ronni, Vivienne, nicknamed Vivi, and of course dear sweet Vagina, no nickname given


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

k8steroonis said:


> I always liked V names for girls.
> 
> Veronica, nicknamed Ronni, Vivienne, nicknamed Vivi, *and of course dear sweet Vagina, no nickname given*


Vah-jay-jay ?


----------



## Cake

i always loved the name alex. for a boy or a girl.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Audrey for my future baby girl, should I somehow manage to convince a girl to have sex with me again someday. I have the "best" boy name, so I guess I'd want to name my son after me...


----------



## Crisigv

I want to have a girl just so I can name her Isabella. I love that name, so much. It's the only one I can think of at the moment.


----------



## foe

F - Beatrice and/or Sophea

M- Truc and/or Sanjay


----------



## TryingMara

the cheat said:


> Audrey for my future baby girl, should I somehow manage to convince a girl to have sex with me again someday. I have the "best" boy name, so I guess I'd want to name my son after me...


I love the name Audrey, it's so pretty and classy. Best boy name? hmmm...Ace?

(I understand if you don't wanna answer..I was just intrigued)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

TryingMara said:


> I love the name Audrey, it's so pretty and classy. Best boy name? hmmm...Ace?
> 
> (I understand if you don't wanna answer..I was just intrigued)


Ace? :lol Lucas...:hide


----------



## TryingMara

the cheat said:


> Ace? :lol Lucas...:hide


Ohh nice  Ace means "best". I took a shot, was way off, lol.


----------



## caveman8

Audrey seems old-fashioned and doesn't age well, not one of those timeless names, unlike Isabella which is very nice I think


----------



## dal user

Hahaha I cant even geg a f*** now so what chance do I stand in the future.


----------



## blue2

well ill probly never have kids, I mean the world is probly better of without more off me....but I like celeste/Kristen for a girl, an jack for a boy....


----------



## Miss quiet

Zeus and Poseidon


----------



## Miss quiet

Sin said:


> Lucifer


Lol


----------



## AmandaMarie87

caveman8 said:


> Audrey seems old-fashioned and doesn't age well, not one of those timeless names, unlike Isabella which is very nice I think


I beg to differ. I actually much prefer the name Audrey over Isabella and I think Audrey will age better. The name Isabella is super popular right now (because of the Twilight series) and it will go out of style quickly.


----------



## caveman8

Isabella may go out of style but won't become dated. Audrey just doesn't have a feminine enough ring to it, and belongs with the likes of Edith and Myrtle.


----------



## AmandaMarie87

caveman8 said:


> Isabella may go out of style but won't become dated. Audrey just doesn't have a feminine enough ring to it, and belongs with the likes of Edith and Myrtle.


I actually like the name Edith. I don't like Myrtle just because it rhymes with turtle. I also like the name Dorothy which is another old fashioned name.


----------



## caveman8

AmandaMarie87 said:


> I actually like the name Edith. I don't like Myrtle just because it rhymes with turtle. I also like the name Dorothy which is another old fashioned name.


Lol. My grandmother was named Myrtle, and often called "Myrtle the turtle"


----------



## AxeDroid

If I had 2 boys I would name them Zekka and Sechs. My partner can name the females.


----------



## WhatWentWrong

kate7 said:


> Girls: Kennedy, Victoria, McKenna
> 
> Boys: Nate, Preston, Hudson


Thats strange. Apart from Victoria and Nate aren't they all surnames?

Girls: Jane, Melanie, Tania, Nicola or Rachel
Boys: Ray, Michael, Daniel, Darren or Rambo


----------



## Crisigv

AmandaMarie87 said:


> I beg to differ. I actually much prefer the name Audrey over Isabella and I think Audrey will age better. The name Isabella is super popular right now (because of the Twilight series) and it will go out of style quickly.


Just so everyone knows, Twilight has nothing to do with my choice of Isabella


----------



## magicmandarin

*Molly*



Paloma M said:


> Well... have any of you thought about it??


actually i think molly pronunciation like 茉莉~


----------



## CoastalSprite

I don't plan to reproduce, but if I did, the girl will be Jamie.

If it's a boy, his father can name him


----------



## CWe

If i was to ever have kids there names would be :

For a girl it would be Savannah or brittany, i love those 2

for boys 

John and Cody (honestly idk but those are the 2 that popped into my fat head)


----------



## ASB20

I have if I had daughters, although half of them sound all hippie.

Summer, Skye, Autumn, Lilly...or if I went for more normal names, maybe Lauren or Natalie. 

For boys, I have no idea. None.


----------



## sas111

Won't have kids but if I did..Lousy or Low, both M/F, cause that's what they'd be if they came out of my ****.


----------



## burgerchuckie

Argo and Arya. I like warrior sounding names. But I would consider Alistair as well.


----------



## mattmc

Lemora, Leviathan, Leah, Lily, Lillian, Lillith.. I really like names that start with L.


----------



## kittenamos

Boys: Landon or Elliot 

Girls: Myra or Rikki


----------



## Kalliber

Johann, Isacc XDD


----------



## villadb

A chance would be a fine thing but I think I'd call my boys Jimmy or Leo, not sure about the girls, Suzy possibly.


----------



## Parsnip

I've not really thought about names for future children, but more a collection of names that I like the sound of and would happily bestow upon animal, human or a collection of house plants...

[spoiler=Male Names]
Solomon
Amos
Darwin
Ulric
Ephraim
Iestyn
Barnaby
Azriel
Seymour
Rastus
Sebastien
Kajus
Iasus
Zachariah
Thijs
Tobias
[/spoiler]

[spoiler=Female Names]
Evangeline
Clementine
Clarissa
Aine
Catharine
Margaret
Lillian
Maryam
Shion
Serenity
Sidra
Aisling
Iris
Naimah
Bea
Elora
Irina
[/spoiler]


----------



## jap

Emma and Daniel xD


----------



## Naed26

(unisex) Cruz, Kennedy 

(girl) Haven


----------



## Mlochail

Boys: Alexei > Vasily - Strong and masculine
Girls: Miko > Ayo - Cute and feminine


----------



## LolaViola

I'll most likely never have kids, but if I did, I would want them to have very unique names. 
For girls: Sanithia (A girl I went to high school with had that name and I instantly fell in love with it), Athena, Ashana, Lisette, Celita, Rosalia, Sinovia, Chantilly
For boys: (these aren't quite as original but I still like them) Lorenzo, Royal, Roman, Nasir, Isaiah, Josiah, Antonio, Chaz


----------



## Outofmycomfortzone

I only know the girl's name:
Olivia/Alivia and Virginia, known as Ginny.

I've loved the name Virginia since "Meet Virginia" and my mom wanted to call me Olivia but my dad was against it at the time because he didn't like it.

Although there are some guy names that I like, none of them have really stood out to me. I don't think I can top my brother's name.


----------



## AshleyAnn

I've only thought of one name. Jude  for a little boy.


----------



## kavakona

I'd like to call mine as "Liam" or "Jackie".


----------



## Senpai

Girls: Aurora, Gwen, Laura
Boys: Wyatt, John, Ryan


----------



## xtaylorx

I'm not really sure. I kind of like Peyton for a girl but I don't know what I would name a boy.


----------



## cosmicslop

Boy or Girl: Destroyer. 

Um I have no idea.


----------



## red3002

How could I ever bring someone into this world? With all the pain and suffering I have been through, I would never have a child experience the same thing.


----------



## rikkie

Marina and Aurora for a girl, Dylan, Tyler, or maybe Matthew for a boy


----------



## Hanalila

Wynter, Pandora, Lila.


If I have a boy? Um....uh...... James?


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale

Girls: Olivia, Autumn, Brielle, Melrose, Aeryn

Boys: Here is where I struggle, but I'm totally loving "Drew" right now.


----------



## Samtrix

The Hulk. Boy or girl, because "the" is unisex.


----------



## Mrs Foggyhead

We chose not to have kids and kept to that choice but I do love names. For girls I like simple more old skool names like Julie, Laurie, Kristi, Katie or Kari. For boys, Hmmm....Ryan, Heath, Nolan, Declan, Nick.

No kids, just an elderly rescued wienerdog who came with the name Bonnie. It suits her.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nope, I don't even want a kid for fear I will ruin their life by making them my guinea pig. But I have thought about cool names for pets. Like Raiku, Malek, Mathieu, Rikku...tons. When I get a pet rat when I get my own place, I think I'm going to name it Pete.


----------



## Kalliber

johann


----------



## nullptr

IDK why but I always liked the female name gywn or gwen or gwenyth. If it was a son then either let them choose or wilhelm, you know actually I'll just give them the name wilhelm.


----------



## FXiles

Bob. No matter their gender.


----------



## JustRachel

Well I've a son already called Ryan 

For girls I like: Amelia, Ava, Caitlin, Heidi, Myah.

For boys I'm not to sure, not to many I'm fond of.

Off the top of my head: Curtis/Tyrell maybe


----------



## Gurosan

chaos dragon axe
mecha loli lilith


wouldn't want more than one or two...


----------



## Charmander

jlscho03 said:


> Serious reply here.
> 
> If I do ever have children (something I can't imagine right now), and if the baby is a girl, I would most likely name her Helen, after my old best friend, who affected me in many positive ways.
> 
> I'm not sure for if it is a boy. I joke and say I would name him Peter, after a guy I had a crush on. But I don't know, I really love the name Peter. *I've yet to see a fictional Peter who *
> 
> I side more with more traditional names, but I really like all names, especially ones that you may not hear everyday (ones that derive from Africa especially).
> 
> I like a lot of the names that were mentioned in this thread!


Who...?


----------



## chickenfett

For my daughter, Stephanie, after my late father. And for my son, Elin, after my late mother. (The genders have been switched).


----------



## musiclover55

I actually have list of names, but I'm always drawn to "Luka"


----------



## Farideh

Hanalila said:


> Wynter, Pandora, Lila.
> 
> If I have a boy? Um....uh...... James?


I like James.


----------



## fano

Elizabeth


----------



## hammerfast

Female : myria , Lydia
male: Keiron , Darron


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Not planning on kids, but....


Artyom and Clarissa Good, right?


----------



## heavyblankets

Girls: Veda, Marianna, Emilia, Lola, Lara
Boys: Luis, Francisco, Cecil, and Dean


----------



## Tokio

Boys: Ashton, Ryker, Leo, Noah
Girls: Grace, Ashlyn, Scarlet, Alexandria


----------



## cosmicslop

I like the name Nicolette. The boy is just going to have to deal with being named Spork or something equally awful because I can't think of anything I like.


----------



## hammerfast

Female: Myria
Male: Xerxes


----------



## Kalliber

johann


----------



## Tokztero

Girl: Melina

Boy: Freddy


----------



## Katherine93

I don't think I'll ever have children but whatever :roll
Boy: James
Girl: Caroline


----------



## karenw

Not having kids but like Ava


----------



## diamondheart89

I like Eva. 

and Ryan.

James is a good one too.

I have to look up some good non-anglicized names too because these don't reflect my roots.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Bolloxhead and maloojee.
They'd be the most popular kids ever.


----------



## Bluestar29

Males: Julian, Johann, Milo
Females: Nina,Robin, Oscar


----------



## dcaffeine

Male: Douglas
Female: Kylyn


----------



## Floccus Doda

I'm not sure if I want any kids. But here goes

1) Kaushal (boy) - meaning 'Skill'
2) Vibhavari (girl) - meaning 'Most Illuminated'
3) Kaadambari (girl) - meaning 'a novel'
4) Akshar (boy) - meaning 'Alphabet'


----------



## DonnaDunno

I'm pretty sure kids aren't gonna happen for me in this life but I like the names: 

Boy: Alexander, Nicolai, River, Christian-though 50 shades has kinda sullied that one now

Girl: Adelaide, Mayana, Emma


----------



## DonnaDunno

ohhh those are both really awesome!



Mlochail said:


> Boys: Alexei > Vasily - Strong and masculine
> Girls: Miko > Ayo - Cute and feminine


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Girl: Mikayla 
Boy: Tristan


----------



## Josh2323

I have two boys already, Sky and Le.

I also like Star and Rain for a boy or a girl.


----------



## WhyEvenBother

Girl: Florence, Margaret, Joan, 
Boy: Casper III, George II, Vortivask

I've promised myself if I ever manage to pump out all male triplets I will name them, Alex, Geddy and Neil :roll


----------



## CheekyBunny

I know for sure my first born son will be named Anthony after my younger brother. The rest of the kids idk yet but they're not having common, generic names (unless named after someone).


----------



## hmweasley

When I was really young, I decided that if I ever had a boy I wanted to name it Brian. Now that I'm older I'm not quite as fond of the name, and I would probably want to name any potential son something else, yet I still have this attachment to the name and want to use it. I don't know.

Other names I like are Johanna, Cole, Laura, and James. (I honestly didn't mean to make that girl, boy, girl, boy.)

Also, if I ever have a daughter, I really want her middle name to be Marie since that is my middle name as well as my mom's and grandmother's. I like how our middle name has been passed down. I like that better than passing down first names.


----------



## Steinerz

Girl: Jennifer
Boy: Theo


----------



## BillDauterive

Kageyama! My most favorite Japanese surname.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Fabio, Galgameth the Destroyer, Sir Cornelius Toppingbottom the Third, and little Bobina.


----------



## Nitrogen

fabio, butt, turd, pikachu


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> fabio, butt, turd, pikachu


so ****ing unoriginal. u dumb conformist.

maybe since we both want a kid named fabio, we should just have children together. <3


----------



## error404

mark101 said:


> vera, chuck and dave


Ah, grandchildren on your knee. I approve.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

I haven't thought about this in eons...hmmm. I absolutely adore the name Olive. It's my favorite right now. Vera actually was on my list for a long time, still might be; it's so prim. Poppy is cute, can't decide if it's too sickly sweet or not. As for boys, I've always liked Lennon and Paul, for obvious reasons. Too cliche though, I don't know if I could do that to a kid. I have always loved Declan, it's got that Irish flair. Yeah, Declan is definitely tops.

Just thinking of names for imaginary kids stressed me out, god help me if I ever have real ones.


----------



## Ironyinivory

I dont think I will ever have children but I always like the name charlie, and charlotte.


----------



## just smile

boy: Onyx
cus my bf likes it and is the nickname of one of our friends lol

girl: Brittany 
cus i wanted to and is the name of my bf's deceased older sister


----------



## ardi1795

wiswakarma if boy. and athena if girl.


----------



## sirsnits

Yaura and Maya


----------



## X23

I can never see myself having a child. Maybe adoption is plausible but I like Juliana, Dayana, Zuleyka, Milla, Layla etc


----------



## Rocklover639

For my son I'd go with Jaden or maybe Charizard (just kidding)and for my daughter maybe May. Not really good with names.


----------



## Donkeybutt

I won't have any kids guaranteed, but I suppose for a girl Aurora cause it sounds cool and rare, and for a guy Mr. Stooly just cause it's beast :clap


----------



## SummerRae

Lol^ I know tons of people named Aurora.

*Girl:* I like Hannah, Ara, Lily, Isabella (Bella), Alex, Christian, Haven and Zooey.. lots more.

*
Boy:* I like Masen, Triston, Tyler, Demetri... I forgot the rest.:c


----------



## Grignard

Boy: Phillip, Gage, Aiden
Girl: Hannah, Matilda, Seren

I really like those names. I don't know why.


----------



## beli mawr

I'm into history and mythology, it's Arthur for a boy, Anna for a girl.


----------



## Boriya

Megatron and Optimus. I will only have boys. Will be so angry with my wife is she gave me girls.


----------



## nothing else

The first one would be named nonexistent and the second one nothanks


----------



## UNRNDM1

Bucket Hat said:


> Megatron and Optimus. I will only have boys. Will be so angry with my wife is she gave me girls.


Anyone who names their kids Megatron and Optimus should instantly be rewarded


----------



## alienbird

nothing else said:


> The first one would be named nonexistent and the second one nothanks


What lovely names.


----------



## UNRNDM1

What the nerd in me says: for a boy- Spock, Anakin, Peter (for first name and Parker for middle name)
For a girl- Leia, Gwen Stacy 

I actually think the name idea for Gwen and Peter is cool lol. I like the names Chloe and Logan though


----------



## Elad

I've always loved Alexis and Alexander.


----------



## X23

Nora <3


----------



## Fozzie

If I ever reproduce my kids will be called, Surprise #1, Surprise #2, and so on.


----------



## Shizuma

Hortense, if I have one one day.


----------



## halb

Probably any name starting from the letter Z.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I've watched too much Seinfeld haha, only names I would want to give is Seven or Soda.


----------



## miminka

girl : irina, valerie, zivogyn, miha, iona, ilja, miriam

boy : stojan, gregory, valery, vadym, valentyn


----------



## Lokis Whispers

I like the people saying Micah is a good name... because it's my name :boogie

I just want to give my kids plain names, maybe Chris for a boy and Michelle for a girl. I remember reading an article about how kids with unique or exotic-sounding names are more at risk for running into problems with the law later on in life, so I really want to minimize the potential of having to bail their dumb arses out of jail :roll

That being said, I really really like the name Misha, but I think that's just the Supernatural fan in me talking, and I wouldn't want to be "that guy" that names their kid after their favorite actor.


----------



## LolaViola

I don't even want kids. Yet I've thought quite a bit about what I would hypothetically name my kids. Weird.

Girl Names: Alexandria, Lianne, Sienna, Natalia, Rosalynn, Najah, Raquel, Brianne, Lisette

Boy Names: Royal, Nasir, Isaiah, Chaz, Brandon, Najee, Josiah, Kailand, Jonathan, Lorenzo


----------



## Vanderfee

I want five kids. Three boys, two girls. But it doesn't really matter, I like kids. Eh, minus the crying and complaining. I'm open to adoption too. Many kids out there need good homes and loving families. Just saying. 

Anyway, I like the names Arlo, Caleb, Ingram, and Seth for boys. As for girls, I like Charity and Laura. Eh, not sure for now. XD Too soon for names.


----------



## patisserie16

I'd like to name my daughter Merida.
You know, a character from 'Brave'. I really like the name. But i think the name Luthien (from jrr tolkien's book) is also pretty cute. I'd name her brother Beren


----------



## Douhnut77

Douhnut77


----------



## lamar13

Girl: Kainé, Elia, Aya or yuna

My future wife can choose the boy names


----------



## Carlos146512

Victoria, Kathelyn, and Ethan


----------



## Apoc Revolution

Lokis Whispers said:


> I like the people saying Micah is a good name... because it's my name :boogie
> 
> I just want to give my kids plain names, maybe Chris for a boy and Michelle for a girl. I remember reading an article about how *kids with unique or exotic-sounding names are more at risk for running into problems with the law later on in life*, so I really want to minimize the potential of having to bail their dumb arses out of jail :roll
> 
> That being said, I really really like the name Misha, but I think that's just the Supernatural fan in me talking, and I wouldn't want to be "that guy" that names their kid after their favorite actor.


_Right, that sounds like complete bullsh*t to me. My name is 'Guiliano', which is an Italian name. I guess it's kind of an exotic name if you don't live in Italy. I don't steal or do anything weird, so I won't ever get into trouble with the law.

I personally don't understand why people choose to give their children plain and common names, It's boring. Wouldn't you want to give your child a name that's unique? A name that's uncommon and has symbolism behind it?

If I'd ever get children, I would give them Italian or Latin names. One name in particular that I've been thinking of is '*Caelus'* (m) / *'Caelia'* (f)
They're both derived from the Latin word 'Cael' which means 'Celestial'. It's a beautiful name in my opinion._


----------



## GabbyK

Elena


----------



## Metona

I had a name picked out for a girl for a long time, got 3 wonderful boys and no girl. 

The girl name I had chosen was Angela Dawn - for angel of the day


----------



## Hermiter

I think Chlamydia is a norse princess name


----------



## moveon

Shabazz and Tod.


----------



## myersljennifer

KYJE said:


> Girls: Violet, Scarlett, Rose, Anastasia, Emma, Laura
> 
> Boys: Ira
> 
> We're all set for girls but are still trying to settle on something for a boy. Thankfully, there's lots of time to decide. :b


Kyle. ;( Why can't I message you? Sorry for this...I just went to the most recent/only way of contacting you.


----------



## megsy00

I love the name Laken or Daxton and for a girl, Braylee, Alyvia, Aleah, Jaylee... 
hmm, I have lots of favorite names! It's going to be a problem for me to choose one!


----------



## millenniumman75

I would probably consider my mother and grandmother's names.

I really like the name Christine.


----------



## Justlittleme

______ and _______

 idk.


----------



## Lasair

Girl: Daisy
Boy: Ben


----------



## caelle

Jesus


----------



## drummerboy45

I like George for a boy. That was my Grandfather's name. For a girl... idk My dad said if I was girl it was gonna be Grace, and Ive always liked that name.


----------



## Cellophane

Ja'far for a boy. Was thinking of Dan for a girl but it'll probably be mistaken for an English name so not sure. I'm hoping to adopt honestly


----------



## Higgins

I'll go with my current Top 10 because otherwise I'd never be able to stop. 

*Female:* Doris, Freya, Meredith, Naomi, and Renée.
*Male:* Dylan, Jared, Jasper, Lewis, and Thurston.


----------



## ilikesloths

Assface and dickmuncher


----------



## bluegc8

my sons name would be tyrone and my daughters name would be shaquilla.


----------



## Ckg2011

Boy - Hey You

Girl - Stop That


----------



## Farideh

bluegc8 said:


> my sons name would be tyrone and my daughters name would be *shaquilla*.


How about Shakira?


----------



## WanderingMind001

Girl: 
Athena
Jade
Laina

Boy:
Aiden
Julian
Liam 

haha I am drawn to A,J, and L names


----------



## bluegc8

Farideh said:


> How about Shakira?


I prefer shaquilla or tequila.


----------



## cocooned

I dont want kids but if it happens...

Boy - Morgoth

Girl - Crayshawnduh


----------



## MarjoleinL

I loooooooooooooove the name Olivia.


----------



## Jinkies

GIRLS:
Enitha
Pearl
Gabiana
Esther
Melody

BOYS:
Charlie
???

Eh, i'm not good with boys names!


----------



## Dreavin

For a girl probably either Emma or Amy and for a boy maybe Jake or Jacob. I don't know but I definitely like Emma or Amy for a girl.


----------



## elynn052

I like Beckett or Bennett for a boy. I haven't given much thought to girl's names though.


----------



## Icy Tulips

I honestly do not plan on ever having kids, but I have thought of some names that I like.

Girls: Aliya, Zahira, Fayruz, Amira, Hana

Boys: Ruslan, Timur, Rustam, Omar, Azamat


----------



## Farideh

Icy Tulips said:


> I honestly do not plan on ever having kids, but I have thought of some names that I like.
> 
> Girls: Aliya, Zahira, Fayruz, Amira, Hana
> 
> Boys: Ruslan, Timur, Rustam, Omar, Azamat


I used to know a girl named Amira. I always thought that was such a pretty name. Surprisingly, I also knew a guy named Omar.


----------



## Icy Tulips

Farideh said:


> I used to know a girl named Amira. I always thought that was such a pretty name. Surprisingly, I also knew a guy named Omar.


I knew someone with the name Amirah, and I always loved the sound of it. It always annoyed her though to have to remind people to add the h at the end. lol.


----------



## ColdPanda

Madison and Archie ^.^


----------



## Jay689

If I have a son, I would want to name him Apollo.


----------



## Farideh

Jay689 said:


> If I have a son, I would want to name him Apollo.


I actually like that name.


----------



## Farideh

ColdPanda said:


> Madison and Archie ^.^


Do you read Archie comic books?


----------



## iminnocentenough

Ember or Olivia for girls; Rodney or Sam for a boy.


----------



## starbritt04

*.*

Girls: Claire or Audrey
Boys: Bryce or Jared


----------



## Farideh

iminnocentenough said:


> Ember or Olivia for girls; Rodney or Sam for a boy.


I've always liked Sam for a girl.


----------



## Fat Man

I plan on naming my first daughter Alexandria, I really like that name. If I have a second daughter I was thinking of Emma.


----------



## ColdPanda

Farideh said:


> Do you read Archie comic books?


No I just like the name


----------



## fr3ak

I wanna name my kid Sky (for a guy) and for a girl, Bathsheba (I love that movie Far from the Madding Crowd with Julie Christie)


----------



## Dre12

John
Ringo
George
Trevor


----------



## i suck at life

for a boy- eric, steven, allen, or andrew

for a girl- nayemi, briette, brielly, audria, ambria, ambrielle, lucelly, analeigh, or amelia


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

Girl: Alexandra/Alexandria/Brittany
Boy: Luke/Lucas/Edward/Philip

I know these are quite traditional.
As I grow older these might change


----------



## roats44862

I've always loved the name Aaron for a boy, and Eleanor for a girl (shortened to Lena - pronounced L-E-E-N-E-R)


----------



## SofaKing

Sunset Seeker said:


> I've always loved the name Aaron for a boy, and Eleanor for a girl (shortened to Lena - pronounced L-E-E-N-E-R)


Are you kidding? My nephew is Aaron and my niece is Eleanor.


----------



## roats44862

KyleInSTL said:


> Are you kidding? My nephew is Aaron and my niece is Eleanor.


 Ha, how weird! I've always liked the name Aaron since I was about 13, don't know why but I've said it will be my sons name. Eleanor comes from an elderly lady I used to care for in my job, she sadly passed away now but she helped me in ways she doesn't even know!


----------



## roats44862

**always said


----------



## SofaKing

Sunset Seeker said:


> Ha, how weird! I've always liked the name Aaron since I was about 13, don't know why but I've said it will be my sons name. Eleanor comes from an elderly lady I used to care for in my job, she sadly passed away now but she helped me in ways she doesn't even know!


I hope you get your wish someday. Anyone who cares for the elderly deserves it.


----------



## something there

His name will be Jonas.


----------



## MyChi

Obviously I won't name my kids English/American names unless I'm with a woman of English/American descent. Anyhow, here goes.

*Girl:* Ashley & Summer
*Boy:* Ryan, Eric & Matthew


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

Boy Sas
Girl Sasie


----------



## mike285

Haven't thought about names. Apparently Khaleesi has becoming more popular this year for naming girls though...


----------



## TheRob

If it should happen, I only know it won't be Robert, because that's my name, and my dad's name, and my grandfather's name... it's just too confusing.


----------



## Elad

really like alexander/alexis

probably the no1 reason to knock up a foreign girl

all the sweet names that aren't ultra common in english speaking countries, really gives your kid an edge in the coolness game growing up


----------



## cooperativeCreature

George Foreman, George Foreman, George Foreman, George Foreman, George Foreman,and George Foreman.


----------



## mezzoforte

My boyfriend and I like Jade and Connor :b


----------



## AllieG

If I have a son, his name will be Christopher.


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

Lamar is all I need.


----------



## LonelySkater

If it's a boy Maverick, Mav for short. I just like that name, so badass. 

If it's a girl, something starting with S, like Skye


----------



## Kevin001

~ Girl: Harmony
~ Girl: Celeste 
~ Boy: Drake
~ Girl: Aubrey
~ Boy: Noah
~ Boy: Landon
~ Girl: Chloe


----------



## RandomGentleman

There's no point in thinking up a name something that'll never exist.


----------



## EatASnicker

Matthias
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## regimes

Isla has caught my attention recently.

i like gender neutral names though. Sage, River.


----------



## odetoanoddity

Girl: Liberty Anaïs
Boy: Lincoln
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Whoops! and Whoops Again!


----------



## Aribeth

Jack, John and Alex. If girl, abort.


----------



## scarlet harlot

Blake and tony, very fitting.


----------



## millenniumman75

TheRob said:


> If it should happen, I only know it won't be Robert, because that's my name, and my dad's name, and my grandfather's name... it's just too confusing.


 You should name him Robert.

I am the "fourth" myself. I am going for five.


----------



## transparent

I am quite fond of the name "Alma".


----------



## Memories of Silence

Katherine Rebecca
Jack Charles (or his dad could help choose the middle name).


----------



## FinnishGirl

Persephone:joy:
Because perse=*** in Finnish


----------



## Skeletra

If I ever do have kids I'd like my boyfriend to participate in the naming, but I do have some I like.

Boy: Sebastian, Dario, Marius or Teodor
Girl: Maria, Sigrid, Ella or Susanna


----------



## PorcupineTree

Never having kids, but I have names for my future cats picked out: Peter and Catherine.


----------



## pplnt

I like Mina, Jinah and Lilith for a girl.


----------



## CookieCrumble

Peanut Butter


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Man, I'm like a name nerd guru lol.

For girls well sisters these are my first options: 

Myla and Cara 

Myla is a welsh name that means merciful 

I think Cara is Italian. It means beloved. 

Middle names: 

*Myla Rosaria ( Italian girl name that means rosary beads or just rosary) 

*Cara Roxsana , Cara angelica, Cara leyla, Cara Giselle, Cara Eleanore 


Boys: My favorites for boys are: Gabriel, Isaiah, Brody(I'm so in live with this name..probablydue to ssx character brodi xD ) Tristan,Keith, Reuben, Damian, Sydney ,Aaron,Saadiq,Micah,Nehemiah,Xavier,Cole,Lloyd,Gene,Elias

Middle name combos: 

Brody Tobias 
Brody Cornelius 
Brody Gabriel 
Brody Octavius 
Brody lennard 
Brody Daniel 

Keith Gregory 
Reuben Tiberius 
Xavier Keith 


..i can obviously go on with f/m name combos.but ill stop here 😁


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Luffy, Nami, and Zoro.


----------



## unemployment simulator

**** destroyer for a boy.
knob gobbler for a girl.

if they are gay, we can switch them around.


----------



## Cyan22

I've always liked the names Olivia, Daisy, and Elena for a girl. Also Daniel and Benjamin for a boy.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Sebastian, Octavius, Lucifer, Evan, Anatoly, Marcus, Oliver, Maurice, Giovanni.


----------



## Fangirl96

For girls, i like Luna, Rose, and Phoebe. For a middle name, i i'd like something classy and adult like Vivien, Ava, Alice, or Nancy. I'd also like Josefina, because it's a name that has popped up here and there in the family for generations (unless my family researching was completely wrong, lol).

For boys, i like quite a few that i can't pick faves out of. Jesse, Logan, Haru, Winnie, Nagisa, Leo, and Makoto. Boy names are tough. With middle names, i like something classy once again like Walter, Julian, or Edward. I think i'd also want one of my dad's middle names, Bertil. It's kinda cute and it's way better than his first name (no offense dad).

But i will probably not have kids anyway and end up giving the names to my cats instead.


----------



## Ckg2011

*Boys*

Anakin
Kylo 
Obi Wan
Revan

*Girls*

Harley Quinn
Barbara Gordon


----------



## Farideh

AceEmoKid said:


> so ****ing unoriginal. u dumb conformist.
> 
> *maybe since we both want a kid named fabio, we should just have children together.* <3


:no


----------



## Farideh

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Sebastian, Octavius, Lucifer, Evan, Anatoly, Marcus, Oliver, Maurice, Giovanni.


I freakin like these.


----------



## Farideh

Cyan22 said:


> I've always liked the names Olivia, Daisy, and Elena for a girl. Also Daniel and Benjamin for a boy.


I like Benjamin for a boy too.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Farideh said:


> I freakin like these.


Thanks. Yeah I think they are neat names.


----------

